# Ten Reasons You Should Be Eating Olives



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2013)

From eye health to cancer...http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/10-...eating-olives/ .  I don't care for olives, but I use olive oil daily.  Hubby likes green olives stuffed with pimentos. :rugby:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Olives?  aren't they those gungy green things that bob about in Martinis? 



Seriously, the human race would have been in a bit of trouble without olives wouldn't they?
There's one 'health' food I have no argument with at all.  Can't just eat them, yuk, but the oil
goes into a lot of things I cook.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 14, 2013)

Love those olives, black ones on pizza, calamata on sandwiches and salads, and those yummy big green Queen Anns stuffed with garlic or jalapenos in martinis..double olives here please.


----------



## TICA (Nov 15, 2013)

I like the dark ones sliced up on pizza and use olive oil all of the time for cooking but you can keep the green ones!


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 15, 2013)

I love Black olives, on Pizza, in spagetti, lasagna, in Spainish rice on Nachos.

And the big green ones stuffed with a garlic clove or pimento in a Bloody Mary..


----------



## Katybug (Nov 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Olives?  aren't they those gungy green things that bob about in Martinis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL at the bobbing around in my very favorite Vodka drink, one I treat myself to 3-4 times a year when out.  I especially love those "green things" stuffed with bleu cheese as they float.  I could eat them by the hand fulls right out of the jar and love them diced & mixed with cream cheese on a bagel. One of my favorite appetizers is Tampanade (sp) made of the green or black ones, but especially mixed.  Pizza isn't as good to me w/o the black ones and  I only cook with Olive Oil, so I'm thinking I'm covered.  

Loved the link and really good info, Seabreeze!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 16, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Love those olives, black ones on pizza, calamata on sandwiches and salads, and those yummy big green Queen Anns stuffed with garlic or jalapenos in martinis..double olives here please.



I always ask for extra ones, the more, the better!


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Love those olives, black ones on pizza, calamata on sandwiches and salads, and those yummy big green Queen Anns stuffed with garlic or jalapenos in martinis..double olives here please.


I love all kinds of Olives


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 28, 2013)

I love olives of any kind.

However, once the school district received a large donation of olives. They put them in everything, and most of the kids wouldn't eat them. Then someone decided to mix them into peanut butter and make sandwiches. No one would touch them. When they threw it all out at the end of the day even the dogs that use to hang around the garbage cans looking for something to eat wouldn't touch them.


----------

